# elu 3339 with musclechuck



## woodydixon (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got a musclechuck for my elu 3339 and it does give me more bit extension above the router plate in my table, however it still does not allow me to change the bit above the table. Is this a problem with this router model or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

hello Woody welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woody, not all routers have enough extension to have the Allen screw above the table. This isn't a problem for most people since the reason for mounting plates is to easily remove the router from the table for bit changes. Depending on your table you may be able to access the Allen screw below the table top. If you get a Ball driver for the Allen screw you may be able to accomplish the change above the table once your inserts are removed.


----------



## woodydixon (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Mike. What exactly is a "Ball driver?"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Allen 56660G Metric Ball-Plus T-Thru Handle Set, 8-Piece - Amazon.com

Allen 56602G 22-Key SAE/Metric Magnetic Ball-Plus Hex Key Set - Amazon.com

http://www.harborfreight.com/13-piece-metric-ball-end-hex-key-set-96416.html

==



woodydixon said:


> Thanks Mike. What exactly is a "Ball driver?"


----------



## corsa500 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Everybody. I have an ELU MOF 31 1/2 inch router(some30 years old but in perfect condition). I also have an ELU MOF 96 1/4 inch router - well used but recently overhauled and OK. I have just bought a Woodrat and would like 'Musclechucks' for both of them. They are not listed on the MC site and I cannot get an answer from the manufacturers. Does anyone know if the ARE availlable?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know for sure that no MUSCLECHUCKS are made for 1/4" routers. As for the MOF31, because of it's age I doubt if there would be enough of them still around to justify producing one. I would suggest that you contact Elu and ask if the MOF31 chuck is the same as the current or a least recent models.

EDIT: I've just been Googling and found many places in several countries that list spare parts for the MOF31, many of which are marked "no longer available" and all the sites use the same exploded diagram that does NOT show or mention the chuck. My idea was to get the part number for the MOF31 and compare it to the later popular models but that wasn't possible. My conclusion is that even if a MC was available it would be foolish to consider putting it on a an expensive Woodrat.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

harrysin said:


> As for the MOF31, because of it's age I doubt if there would be enough of them still around to justify producing one. I would suggest that you contact Elu and ask if the MOF31 chuck is the same as the current or a least recent models.


Hi Jack and Harry

Elu ceased to exist in 1999 because the firm had been taken over by deWalt in about 1989 or so. The MOF31 ceased production in about 1984 when it was replaced by the MOF131, prior to the DW take-over. The MOF131 looks very similar to a MOF177e (or DW625). The *original* MOF31 was designed to be used with cutters which had an internal M12 x 1 metric thread and as such *they have NO collet or collet nut at all*. Many machines out there have after market collet holders (not DW or Elu ones) - to my knowledge the last firm making these is KWO (Germany), or at least it was 2 to 3 years back. 



harrysin said:


> and all the sites use the same exploded diagram that does NOT show or mention the chuck. My idea was to get the part number for the MOF31


So now you both know why. No chuck part number because there was no chuck

Because of the arbor end is threaded it should be possible to get an engineering shop to make-up an adaptor for use with a Muscle Chuck and a MOF31, *however*, any MOF31 is at least 30 years old and most are much older (manufacture started in the early 1960s, I believe, but they were certainly being imported into the UK by Trend in 1965) and they are also pretty low power (1200 watts or just over 1-1/2 "real" HP) so I'd have to ask if it were really worth the effort.

A cheaper approach might be to get hold of an engineering-type ER-20 collet extender and wrench, such as this one and have it shortened, end bored and threaded by an engineering shop and checked for balance - that way you get a high quality collet holder and extension in one although you'd still need to buy the appropriate ER-20 collets (sorry for the eBay UK references but they are only meant to illustrate my points)

Incidentally I still have three of them, in working order, although now pretty much retired. Parts availability is, however, zero. And has been for 20 years

Regards

Phil


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Altenatively try one of the Xtreme Xtension as here. They fit any 1/2" router and can be moved from one to another. Don't have to buy one per router. Then when you upgrade just move it along.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

vindaloo said:


> Altenatively try one of the Xtreme Xtension as here. *They fit any 1/2" route*r and can be moved from one to another. Don't have to buy one per router. Then when you upgrade just move it along.


Yes, Angie, but therein lies the problem - the MOF31 just *isn't* a "1/2in router". If the OP's is fitted with a 1/2in collet it can only be because it has a collet extender already in place. I don't think it's such a good idea to have a collet extender PLUS another collet extender to carry a cutter. At least not at 18,000 rpm (the maximum speed of a MOF31)

Regards

Phil


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Sorry OP and Phil, didn't see the 1/4" starting point.


----------



## corsa500 (Jan 26, 2014)

harrysin said:


> I know for sure that no MUSCLECHUCKS are made for 1/4" routers. As for the MOF31, because of it's age I doubt if there would be enough of them still around to justify producing one. I would suggest that you contact Elu and ask if the MOF31 chuck is the same as the current or a least recent models.
> 
> EDIT: I've just been Googling and found many places in several countries that list spare parts for the MOF31, many of which are marked "no longer available" and all the sites use the same exploded diagram that does NOT show or mention the chuck. My idea was to get the part number for the MOF31 and compare it to the later popular models but that wasn't possible. My conclusion is that even if a MC was available it would be foolish to consider putting it on a an expensive Woodrat.


Hi Everybody who repied to my question. Yes, I agree that my MOF 31 is getting on a bit - how time flies! 
I think it is best for me to invest in a new 1/2" router for my Woodrat.
would be welcome. Bear in mind that I live in England so DeWalt etc would be readily available. Some of your excellent routers like the Ported cable are not available to me.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I've just got the DW625 and what a great piece of kit it is.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

vindaloo said:


> I've just got the DW625 and what a great piece of kit it is.


I'll second that. 

Regards

Phil


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

jack harland said:


> ......Bear in mind that I live in England.....


Er, why does the country in your profile say United States?


----------

